

MtGox.com HTML comment tag: "put announce for mtgox acq here" - ff10
http://www.mtgox.com

======
negamax
No idea why they didn't just admitted all the wrongdoing at start of this
month instead of pulling so much wool. As much as I wish, people recover their
coins; I am not sure if there's any trust left in whatever they are going to
do/say.

------
ykamakazi
I am not sure why they keep toying with us. If you are dead mtgox just say so,
people can then grieve / rejoice and move on!

------
borplk
I don't see it

~~~
shawabawa3
View page source

edit: in case people still can't see it:

    
    
      <html>
      	<head>
      		<title>MtGox.com</title>
      	</head>
      	<body>
      		<!-- put announce for mtgox acq here -->
      	</body>
      </html>

~~~
borplk
what's 'acq'? 'acquisition'?

~~~
mixmax
Yes probably - I've often seen acq as shorthand for acquisition in various
notes and drafts over the years.

